# where is the road



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

off in the distance you can see the gate, the night before this photo was taken there was a road with 4' blown vertical sides, the wind drifted the road and this is what I found in the morning. photo taken from inside my bobcat skid


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

It'd be cool to see a picture when it was finished.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

gc3;1030497 said:


> It'd be cool to see a picture when it was finished.


sorry didnt take one, I the night it drifted I gave up and slept in the garage, never took a photo....


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

....hope the garage was heated!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Did you sleep in the Bobcat?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope the Bobcat had heat:yow!:


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I slept in the heated bobcat in the heated garage.. here is a photo of the barn looked like when I got back at 1am that morning, Upstairs of the barn is a game room slept on the couch.. couple shots of whiskey and the couch felt great!!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd be confused as what to do with that. I'm not sure if I would go get the sled and rip thru there and mark it up with a bunch of tracks or cut a nice fresh bank with the blower.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Man that looks like alot of snow.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I kind of confused. Is that your place? Why would you have to sleep in the garage?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe it's his shop?


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1034020 said:


> I kind of confused. Is that your place? Why would you have to sleep in the garage?


yes that is my place, the photo was the evening after or before, there was TOOOOOO much snow to drive out and get back the next day.. the choice was drive the blower 3.5 miles to the bottom of the hill. and call the wife for a ride at 1:00am, or sleep in the barn..


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sleeping in a heated game room above that nice garage with liquid curage awsome!


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds like it was a fun night.lol


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

496 BB;1100229 said:


>


HAHAHA. Thats great


----------

